# Cool tricks anyone?



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Does any one know any cool tricks to train a small gsd??? i am runnin out of ideas..


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

there are a bunch of things on this site

Dog Tricks! Shake, Crawl, Beg, Kiss, Roll Over, Bow, and more!


----------



## funkoozies1 (Apr 2, 2010)

shilorio said:


> Does any one know any cool tricks to train a small gsd??? i am runnin out of ideas..


Oh, it quite 's a good question !


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I would really love it if someone knew how to teach a pup to do the dishes....or maybe laundry.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

HAHAHA! that would be wonderful!


----------



## ShepherdHeaven (Feb 12, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I would really love it if someone knew how to teach a pup to do the dishes....or maybe laundry.


 
I have a front load washer and dryer and my GSD can put the laundry in the washer and then when done I open the doors and she will move them for me. Took about 3 weeks for her to get this down. She also knows to put her ball in the sink when she is done with it outside to clean it since she uses it both in and out.


----------



## Blitz1203 (Feb 9, 2010)

ShepherdHeaven said:


> I have a front load washer and dryer and my GSD can put the laundry in the washer and then when done I open the doors and she will move them for me. Took about 3 weeks for her to get this down. She also knows to put her ball in the sink when she is done with it outside to clean it since she uses it both in and out.



I wish my washer was front loading.. if it was I'd definitely try that heh :wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how about vaccuming some of
that hair up??



Lilie said:


> I would really love it if someone knew how to teach a pup to do the dishes....or maybe laundry.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

shilorio:

what commands does your dog?


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine used to pick up her toys and put them away in her basket....except for the errant one she would carry to the water bowl and then....well you know.

She also played reverse catch lazy dog ball. She would lay on the floor. I would roll the ball to her, she would catch it, put it down and push it back with her nose.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

if i could figure out how to upload video`s here, i`d show Max doing his "air bark"


----------



## golfingirl (May 3, 2010)

Wow! Impressive bunch of tricks. Really makes me want to work on some more with our dog. Jack also does an 'air bark'. He does the usual high 5, high 10, and play dead to the command "bang". GSD are so bright, we were able to teach him to hold a cookie on his nose, wait and then catch it in 15 min! No kidding, it was incredible. He does cheat sometimes and doesn't wait for the command. We're working on it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

show off , just kidding, thats simply outstanding!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I go outside I have Sinister sit by the door and wait while I go out, once I say "Ok" that releases him so he can go out.

When it's Sinister's dinner time I set the bowl on the floor and have him sit and wait until I say "Ok" or until I snap my fingers, that releases him so he can eat.

If you show him the back of your hand he will sit

If you open your hand like a crocodile's mouth and close it once Sinister will bark once. If you open your hand and close it twice he will bark twice. He only knows bark once and bark twice.

If I go up to my car door Sinister will sit and wait for me to open the door and then I say "Ok" and he will get into the car.

He also knows the meaning of "Find It" I will let him sniff the treat and then I put him in one room while I make a scent trail with the treat and then I let him out into the room and tell him to "Find It" and he puts his nose to the ground and the search is on!

GSD's are so smart. They truly are incredible :wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick She teaches the most varied tricks of anyone I've seen and has videos too.

videos page


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Brandi - that clip is so inspirational! Gota love a painting by a GSD!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

he could sell a painting before I could  there are a lot more videos of kaine but that one is a fav. There is a video of his therapy dog test too...amazing. Really makes me want to start clicker training


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

Doggiedad: shilo knows... sit, down, shake, other paw, high five, gimmi ten, beg, jump, stand, crawl, ballance a cookie, (stay), spin, over, back, go to your bed or spot, kiss, dig, wipe your paws, leave it, drop it, idk remember them all, but they are all small ones, i actually really wany to teach her to hold things in her mouth and to be motivated by me not the food, got any ideas?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what commands does your
dog know?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

what do you mean by comands?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog does a lot.

teach her to retrieve the mail from the mail person. <
teach her to get her leash when you're going out. <
"find it". hide things indoors or outdoors and have
her find them. <

start cutting back on the treats when she does something.
mix in a lot of praise and petting.



shilorio said:


> Doggiedad: shilo knows... sit, down, shake, other paw, high five, gimmi ten, beg, jump, stand, crawl, ballance a cookie, (stay), spin, over, back, go to your bed or spot, kiss, dig, wipe your paws, leave it, drop it, idk remember them all, but they are all small ones, i actually really wany to teach her to hold things in her mouth and to be motivated by me not the food, got any ideas?


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

oh ok, thanks  shilo has no focas on me and sometimes will focas with treats but i cant seem to keep her focas at all, i have been focas training forever, she gets distracted so easily


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't have my GSD yet (picking her up this weekend). But I have a 4-year old mutt (he's got something smart in him, don't know what though) and I teach him random tricks; I actually need a new one. I taught him "lay your head down" and he literally will lay his head on the floor (incredibly adorable); been working on "pick your head up" but I haven't worked on it much. He knows the normal: sit, stay, come, heel, lay down, high five, ten, speak, roll over, go lay down (on his spot), leave it, drop it, a few more
A good one I taught him. I'll set a treat on the floor in between us (with me about 5+ feet from him) and tell him to leave it and come to me, it's pretty funny to watch him physically avoid walking near it to get to me (it's almost like it has the plague or something).
I'm sure he'll learn a few more once I get my puppy too; and i'm sure he'll be all too thrilled to help train her. lol


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw quite the clever thing on TV some time ago. They taught a poodle to read commands off of cue cards (sit, down, speak)-very entertaining and what a show off you would have!


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

My newbie dog came up with his own trick! I had never seen it before, had DH and I in stitches, wish I had a video....

We were outside playing fetch (he can't get enough), and out of nowhere picked up his kong bone by one end, and used the other end to bat a tennis ball around the entire yard, croquet-style. He did it over and over. I haven't laughed so hard in ages!

If he does it again, I'm going to try to tie it to a command and treat him for it. What a ham.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> I saw quite the clever thing on TV some time ago. They taught a poodle to read commands off of cue cards (sit, down, speak)-very entertaining and what a show off you would have!


Really smart dog!!! No doubt, but it was seeing the big black letter "graphic patterns", not reading the words. Associating patterns with commands is not the same as learning written language. I assume you know that.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick She teaches the most varied tricks of anyone I've seen and has videos too.
> 
> videos page


 
Great article. I bookmarked it.

In my level three class we had to teach a new trick each week and then at the end of the session we had to perform a trick of our choice. Most enjoyable class I've ever taken.

One that I really enjoyed watching was a border collie. The owner had 3 or 4 ping pong balls, threw them around the room and the border collie rolled each ball to the basket then placed them inside.

I bought the book 101 Dog Tricks and really haven't used it much, but always mean to. It uses clicker training, is illistrated and lists step by step insturctions on how to get the behaviour.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Caledon said:


> .
> 
> I bought the book 101 Dog Tricks and really haven't used it much, but always mean to. It uses clicker training, is illistrated and lists step by step insturctions on how to get the behaviour.


I have this book I love it. I'm currently teaching Dodger to sit pretty/beg he's almost got it after working on it for two days.


----------

